# My drawings for 2015, Enjoy!



## derekv (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, here are some drawings i did for 2015. Some of the drawings are not done yet. Please give me some feedbacks and especially show me some tips to improve myself. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Wow*

These pictures are wonderful! Fantastic expressions.


----------



## derekv (Oct 25, 2014)

TerryCurley said:


> These pictures are wonderful! Fantastic expressions.


Thank you Terry for the kind words


----------

